# Home made Bar Rail Closer



## BobL (Jun 27, 2014)

You should be able to work it out from the pics.











One difference between this one and others I have seen are that this one includes a stop (marked 1 and A in the above pics) that rides inside and on the bottom of the bar groove. If the groove is closed down too far you can feel significant resistance from this stop so thats where you stop closing.

It works great and scrunched an 0.050" bar groove that had opened up as much as 0.008" back to where it should be in very short order.


----------



## idahohay (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks pretty sweet. Any specs on the bearings?


----------



## BobL (Jun 27, 2014)

The bearings are nothing special. I bought 6 of them from Hong Kong on ebay for $1 each a few years ago and they have sat in the bottom of of a box since then. They are 25mm ID so I turned up bushes with a 1mm lip to hold them up off the base and accommodate the 10 mm bolts.


----------



## idahohay (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't have the ability to turn bushings but don't see why I couldn't use an appropriate shoulder bolt and bearing. For your adjustable bearing, the hole must be slotted which could be done with die grinder of file(no mill)


----------



## BobL (Jun 27, 2014)

idahohay said:


> I don't have the ability to turn bushings but don't see why I couldn't use an appropriate shoulder bolt and bearing.


Yep.


> For your adjustable bearing, the hole must be slotted which could be done with die grinder of file(no mill)


Correct, only a small slot is needed. Mine has to be able to cope with a range of bar thicknesses but 0.1" should be more than enough.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks GREAT Bob!


----------



## bpalmer (Jul 17, 2014)

Great concept


----------



## Daninvan (Jul 21, 2014)

Bobbbbb! I could have used one of these a couple of months ago when I had to go out and buy 2 new bars since mine had opened up too far. 

I bet after you saw my posting on this very problem your light bulb went off on how to fix it!

(http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/another-beach-milling-mis-adventure.255171 post 15)

Great work as usual. Good thing I did not toss my worn bars out. I may cobble something similar up and see what I can do close them up.


----------



## BobL (Jul 22, 2014)

Daninvan said:


> Bobbbbb! I could have used one of these a couple of months ago when I had to go out and buy 2 new bars since mine had opened up too far.
> I bet after you saw my posting on this very problem your light bulb went off on how to fix it!
> (http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/another-beach-milling-mis-adventure.255171 post 15)
> Great work as usual. Good thing I did not toss my worn bars out. I may cobble something similar up and see what I can do close them up.



Thanks Dan. I saw your post but I had this project in mind for a couple of years but haven't had the need until recently. 

I just realised I didn't post picts of the finished and prettied up version.
I have since used it on two of my .063" grooved milling bars. The groove on one side of one bar was out to 0.068" - I don't know how it got that bad.
Here you can more daily see the replaceable screw with the end ground to suit the size of the groove.


----------



## 820wards (Aug 1, 2014)

BobL said:


> You should be able to work it out from the pics.
> View attachment 356790
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Bob,
I like your bar rail closer design, I must build one for myself.
jerry-


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice. I tried building one and grave up. You always do top notch work.


----------



## BobL (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Guys. It's only a small thing that I have used on 4 bars but I am very pleased with the way it works.


----------

